# VW Golf 1.8t Mk4 brake upgrade to audi 225 TT !!!



## Gilly Vines (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,
A friend told me it is possible to upgrade the 
VW Golf Mk4 1.8 20v turbo (150bhp) brakes
288mm discs - pads - calipers
for 
Audi TT 225 (225 bhp)
312mm vented discs - pads - calipers
The swap is for the current models as they were in for both cars in 2001 (2001 is just an example - it's not year specific).
Mk4 for the golf. Dont know the TT Mark/version ..... 
The question is can you do it .......








If you can do you need to swap anything else.
I am getting goodrich metal braided hoses soon.

Thanks for any help anyone can give.
It's just i dont want to buy and then try to fit - then it not work.


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Golf 1.8t Mk4 brake upgrade to audi 225 TT !!! (Gilly Vines)*

On top of the the page.......FAQ.
Look around there,and search a lot.
Good luck and welcome to the Tex.


----------

